# ONE OF THE WICKED (3rd Mick Callahan Novel)



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Harry. As you know, we like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Finally, here's a link to Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Come on guys, just check out a sample...


"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Come on great reviews only $2.99

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Sometimes a simple favor can blow up in your face, especially if you're sober talk show psychologist Mick Callahan.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20.com


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Solid reviews, fourth novel on the way

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A Mick Callahan Novel) now on Kindle for $2.99

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) $3.99

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) $2.99

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) $2.99

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) $2.99

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) $2.99

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) $2.99

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A Mick Callahan Novel) now on Kindle for $2.99

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## fictionwriter (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Harry,

To a man who also likes to write mysteries! Best of luck with your latest venture.

Happy holidays, too!

Carolyn


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you, Caroline. Sorry for the belated reply, just saw your post. Been having some eye problems. Happy Holidays to you as well!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) $2.99

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) $2.99

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Solid reviews, fourth novel on the way

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A Mick Callahan Novel) now on Kindle for $2.99

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) $2.59. All three Callahan novels Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked have been reduced by Amazon.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) $2.99. All three Callahan novels are on Kindle, Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) $2.59. All three Callahan novels Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked have been reduced by Amazon.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) just $1.99. All three Callahan novels Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked are now on Kindle. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" will be announced soon.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) just .99 in honor of the 4th Mick Callahan "Running COld," which is due in May. All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are already on Kindle.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) just .99 in honor of the 4th Mick Callahan "Running COld," which is due in May. All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are already on Kindle.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is now just 2.49 in honor of the 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold," which is due in May. All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are already on Kindle.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is due in May. All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are already on Kindle.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is due in May. All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are already on Kindle.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99. The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is due in June. There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as The Mick Callahan Novels. All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99. The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is due in June. There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as The Mick Callahan Novels. All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99. The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is due in June.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99. The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is due in June.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99. The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is OUT NOW.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99. The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is OUT NOW.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99. The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is OUT NOW.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99. The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is OUT NOW.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99. The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is OUT NOW.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99. The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is OUT NOW.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Tracy Sharp (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds great!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is $2.99.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and in paperback.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

E OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

